# Pregnancy



## bella_squeak (Nov 4, 2015)

How long does it take to truly "see" that the mouse is pregnant. It's been 15 days since I introduced the two and I feel like she isn't pregnant? Is there any way to clearly know? I am new to breeding mice and I'm just so excited waiting.


----------



## thats_a_lotta_doe (Sep 27, 2015)

If you have a scale and a baseline, you can know in the first few days. I've not done that myself, but people here have commented on it in the past.

The answer is pretty much '14 days'. You might have a small pregnancy that is harder to notice, but most will be pretty unmistakable.


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

I'd say 14 days as well, at least for when there's no doubt anymore. A couple of days before that you can often suspect they're pregnant, if not by the size of the belly, then because many does start to nest extra actively around that point.


----------



## bella_squeak (Nov 4, 2015)

Thank you so much for your replies. I posted this just yesterday and looking at her today it's as if she got pregnant overnight! She is all the sudden huge and it looks like I can see movement on the sides of her belly. How long is it before she will have the babies when you see this?

Sent from my HTCD100LVWPP using Tapatalk


----------



## thats_a_lotta_doe (Sep 27, 2015)

I would expect the babies in a week almost to the day.

Many advise only spot-cleaning the case for at least 7-10 days after birth, so be sure to get a cleaning in with enough time for her to nest up before birth.


----------

